# Laying off a couple months will get you!



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Well I've laid off shooting a couple of months, maybe a little more due to some bursitis in my left shoulder. The shoulder has been feeling pretty good now for a couple of weeks so this evening I decide to take my longbow for a ride.

At 10yds I wasn't too bad. I could tell I haven't been practicing and my normal strength just wasn't there. Most of my arrow hit on target, but there were a few I just don't want to talk about.

At 20yds it just wasn't pretty at all.sad3sm It was so bad, if I had been shooting at a deer all he needed to do was stand very still. If he got to moving around I might have hit him on accident..

Practice, practice, practice......I'm going to start shooting a couple dozen an evening and see how the shoulder holds out. Got to be ready for the season. By the way when I'm shooting well with my longbow, my compound is a piece of cake.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Work back in slowly, if you reinjure your shoulder you may be out for a long time.

I always shoot my worst this time of year, during hunting season I am always on stand and practice way less. We are shooting tomorrow....we'll see how that goes.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Chunky said:


> Work back in slowly, if you reinjure your shoulder you may be out for a long time.
> 
> I always shoot my worst this time of year, during hunting season I am always on stand and practice way less. We are shooting tomorrow....we'll see how that goes.


Getting back in slow is the plan, not going to hog hunt this spring with the bow, only rifle.

Y'all have fun this weekend, I'll think about y'all while I'm working on my honey do list..........sad4sm


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I picked up my bow (compound) for the first time since early January just this evening. I finally broke down and bought another dozen arrows - this batch had 4" plastic fletching rather than feathers - wasn't quite sure what to expect shooting through the whisker bisquit.

I guess I got lucky tonite - Swirling, gusting winds to 25mph but I was still dead on at 10, 15, 20 and 25 yards - from both standing and sitting positions. I tell you, that wind made it hard to hold the bow still.

I did find one problem with the new Block broadhead target that I bought when I bought the arrows... it doesn't have enough spots for 6 arrows... ;-) Had to shoot #5 and #6 at the "B" and the "c" - I've learned my lesson after 2 robin hoods and 4 ruined arrows out of the first dozen - I'm aiming and different spots from now on. Guess I'm gonna have to buy a can of spray paint to put more spots on the target.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Soapeddler said:


> I picked up my bow (compound) for the first time since early January just this evening. I finally broke down and bought another dozen arrows - this batch had 4" plastic fletching rather than feathers - wasn't quite sure what to expect shooting through the whisker bisquit.
> 
> I guess I got lucky tonite - Swirling, gusting winds to 25mph but I was still dead on at 10, 15, 20 and 25 yards - from both standing and sitting positions. I tell you, that wind made it hard to hold the bow still.
> 
> I did find one problem with the new Block broadhead target that I bought when I bought the arrows... it doesn't have enough spots for 6 arrows... ;-) Had to shoot #5 and #6 at the "B" and the "c" - I've learned my lesson after 2 robin hoods and 4 ruined arrows out of the first dozen - I'm aiming and different spots from now on. Guess I'm gonna have to buy a can of spray paint to put more spots on the target.


Robinhoods are only kewl so long.........:biggrin: After the first couple they are just a good way to need more arrows. I've gone to just shooting 3 arrows in a round for a couple of reasons. First my shoulder does better with added breaks and second I don't have to worry as much about where to shoot on the target.

Sounds like you're ahead of the game. I'm still very rusty, but there is some shine coming through. Give me another week or so and I'll be back to top form.......I hope...


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

So I went out to practice after dinner this evening...

20 Yards I'm deadly...

30 yards...ugh...that was ugly. Now I know where to concentrate on.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Wind must have been a whole lot calmer in your part of Texas.......:wink: It was so windy here the past two evening I decided to pass on practice. I didn't want to aim a 100yards to the right on a 10 yard target....:biggrin:

Glad you are still hitting a 20, keep up the practice and 30 will be there soon. I never practice past 20 with my longbow. That is my limit with it, now the compound I'll move back to 30. 30 is my limit with the compound and I've let some good deer pass over the years because they didn't come in my limits.

I use to practice all the way back at 50 yards, but about 10 years ago I took a shot on a deer that was very close to 40. Time started to move in slow motion, and what felt and looked like a good shot, turned into a long track and eventually a lost deer. Now everything has to be perfect before I release an arrow. I've even passed on some shots in my range limits just because it didn't feel right.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Wind was gusting pretty good last evening which is part of the reason I was so off at 30, but I still have to make some sight pin adjustments as well. 25 yards is my limit right now with my compound. Beyond that and I won't even draw back until I know that I am righteous at farther distances.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Well things started clicking pretty good yesterday evening. I figured my problem, seems my anchor was slipping a little. I generally anchor the tip of my index finger in the corner of my mouth, but I caught myself letting it drift. Once I was done scolding myself the shooting was own. You'd think after all the years of shooting I would have a problem with my anchor, but that is what practice is for.


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

Yep the rust is on me as well. I haven't picked up my bow since New Years and man it was bad last night. We'll just say I'm glad that Block 4X4 is not smaller. Going to get a little practice routine down so I'm ready.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I did something yesterday I hadn't done before. I shot both of my bows in one evening. I shot the longbow at 10 and 20 yards, 10 is really good but I can still use some work at 20. Then I broke out the compound and shot at 20 and 30 yards, 20 was alright, but 30 needs a lot of work. Biggest thing I noticed for the first time was just how fast my compound seemed. I know the compound is a lot faster than the longbow, but you really don't notice that much unless you shoot the two in the same day.


----------

